# Drive Line Gold Mine



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I finally diagnosed where the whale mating noises were coming from on the old QSW. Turns out that despite having no visual signs, the carrier bearing was the one singing. 
I figured that as long as I was going to have to take the exhaust system off and remove the drive line that I wasn't going to just replace the carrier bearing on a drive line with 150,000 miles. I found a pretty good place call Driveshaft Specialist Inc. They knew exactly what I was talking about and didn't give me the awkward phone silence when I asked if they balanced the drive line. 
The shaft came today and I was pretty pleased with it. It looks exactly like the one I took out of my car and even comes with the little seals that go on each end (I was worried about what I was going to do about those.) 
















I was surprised at how much play there was in the CV joints on the end of my old drive shaft. Sure enough, when I got my old drive shaft out the carrier bearing felt like the bearings inside were square. 
Here's a pic of my fairly new exhaust system out of the car.








The square nuts and brackets that the carrier bearing's two bolts screw into look like they're going to be a nightmare to get back on. They just kind of spin in their brackets. I had to jam a flat head screw driver up in them to get them off. Everything else came apart like a breeze. I'll let you know how assemble goes










_Modified by VW Nevada at 11:01 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Drive Line Gold Mine (VW Nevada)*

After some procrastination I finally finished the drive line R and R. 
First off, if anyone is looking for a drive line look no further than Driveshaft Specialist Inc. (www.driveshaftspecialist.com). Their staff was knowledgeable and the drive line fit perfectly. The drive shaft I ordered came quickly with everything I needed and was well balanced. A+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Second, the Bentley manual stresses the importance of the installing the drive line perfectly straight. However, I do not possess VW tool number 334783 or whatever it was. Also, I lacked the patience to make my own jig for installation, so I installed the drive line and did the best I could with levels, strings and rulers. I think I got pretty close. There were no vibrations when I test drove it. Due to my paranoia I will probably have my mechanic double check it when the car is in next. 
Best of all, my car doesn't make those awful howling noises anymore!


----------

